# Profile Pictures



## Jill (Jul 23, 2010)

Does everyone know now on LB, you can add a picture of yourself to your profile? It's fun to put faces to the names here and if I'm not ashamed to show my face, then no one else should be, either!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 23, 2010)

Jill- these are the same people who use photos of their MINIS as their profile pictures on Facebook so what do you expect???? LOL!!! Hey, I at least added a photo to my avatar that shows me with a mini (and a judge).


----------



## ohmt (Jul 23, 2010)

I had my pic on here and then deleted it because I get nervous that people won't take me seriously due to my age (junior in college...that's all i'll give away!). I did put it back on and i'll leave it for a little while though!

I love being able to put a face with a name-from what I've seen so far, everyone on the forum is beautiful inside AND out


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 23, 2010)

ohmt said:


> I had my pic on here and then deleted it because I get nervous that people won't take me seriously due to my age (junior in college...that's all i'll give away!). I did put it back on and i'll leave it for a little while though!
> 
> I love being able to put a face with a name-from what I've seen so far, everyone on the forum is beautiful inside AND out



I never would have guessed from any of your posts that you were so young! I always find your responses very interesting and informative!


----------



## REO (Jul 24, 2010)

Although I'm more "fluffy"



now, there's a pic of me on the LB Team page.

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/about/team/


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2010)

I am going to echo Parmela and say I'm also surprised when I find out how young some of the most insightful / helpful members turn out to be! Doesn't effect how seriously I take you because the person who I consider my most valuable mentor isn't much more than half my age



Plus, some of the youth or younger folks here actually have more hands on horse experience than the older adult members





And, Robin, I'm fluffier than I wish, too. I woke up this morning to spend some time contemplating lunch. I loves to eat



I probably spend more time day dreaming about food than horses somedays, and you all know that is a considerable amount of time



But you don't look very fluffy to me -- I think you need to come join me for lunch


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 24, 2010)

Jill I always Love to see your photo in my FB list it's where I get my political News lol! love your commentaries. I wish I could put my thoughts into words as well as you can. Whenever I see that one with your hand on your chin it reminds me of the list of people when 60 minutes comes on, I see Jill I hear tick, tick, tick LOL. 



 OMG I forgot about that page Robin! I wish I still looked like that..mine was from 7 years ago and about a year after loosing over 100 pounds....by the way all of those and more have found their way back home, making me the Fluffiest one here!! What can I say...big girls gotta eat and I'm a big girl.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 24, 2010)

Jill said:


> I am going to echo Parmela and say I'm also surprised when I find out how young some of the most insightful / helpful members turn out to be! Doesn't effect how seriously I take you because the person who I consider my most valuable mentor isn't much more than half my age
> 
> 
> 
> ...






some days this is soooo true! I was just thinking about toast and then I went right to the thought of feeding the horses!!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 24, 2010)

> I never would have guessed from any of your posts that you were so young! I always find your responses very interesting and informative!





> I am going to echo Parmela and say I'm also surprised when I find out how young some of the most insightful / helpful members turn out to be! Doesn't effect how seriously I take you because the person who I consider my most valuable mentor isn't much more than half my age Plus, some of the youth or younger folks here actually have more hands on horse experience than the older adult members


Thank you Parmela and Jill! I did grow up with minis and have always been a horse nerd-the forum has definitely been the most informative place on everything mini for me. I am in college to be an equine vet (go figure



) so one day hopefully I'll be much more informative than I am now!

One of these days I'll have time to meet everyone in person who has shared so much knowledge with me. Until then, I'll be on here keeping up with the latest!


----------



## REO (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not all into eating food. I'd rather cook food for others to enjoy!

I just AM very fluffy!

Debby, I bet you anything *I* am the biggest one here!





Thanks Jill, but that pic was taken at a good angle. And it was 10 years ago. LOL

I sure enough did gain 100 lbs when I quit smoking!

I HATE to be seen. I've been shy all my life. I refuse to let my pic be taken. So when ML wanted a pic of me for that page, that was all I had to give her





I also never would have guessed ohmt was so young! LB has many awesome people here of all ages!


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2010)

I understand what some of you are saying, and I am fluffier than I'd like, sometimes a lot more fluffier than I'd like. I do hate to have other people take my picture, but I don't mind taking it myself with the web cam or blackberry... of course then I choose to save and share the pictures in which I look the least fluffy.

But of the people who have chimed in, I think you as friends and appreciate you, no matter what degree of fluffy. That is not important. You are some of the people who make LB into a real community.

Robin, you and I sound like a perfect match. I hate to cook. Hate it. H does most of our cooking. However, like I said before, I love to eat. I'm already day dreaming about what we're having for lunch. Food is one of my favorite forms of entertainment. I get this love of food from my mom, HOWEVER, she is like a size 2. Let's just say I have out performed her greatly in that department.

_PS Lunch: BBQ chicken, green beans, potato salad and probably too much dark chocolate candy for dessert._


----------



## REO (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh girl, I make THE BEST tater salad in the world!





I do enjoy cooking for others.





My hubby is always bragging to the guys at work.


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, I wish we lived closer and you'd invite me over to eat! I could clip a horse in exchange



Our potato salad today was good, courtesy of the deli counter at Bloom Grocery Store



I don't know how to make it and doubt H does, either


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 26, 2010)

REO said:


> I'm not all into eating food. I'd rather cook food for others to enjoy!
> 
> I just AM very fluffy!
> 
> ...


I LOVE to cook too for people who will eat. One of the first things on my daily schedule revolves around planning to feed my people and my horses! If I did not have other people to feed I would not be so fat because I don't like to just cook for me and won't. Which brings me to this...REO I am happy, happy to take second place in the fluffy war (Although I think I'm pretty sure you are wrong)


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL Fluffy! That is so cute Robin!!! Well I am not a "photogenic" person, lol. Every picture I am in I look like a BARN BUM ( WHICH I AM ). LOL. So here is a recent picture of me!


----------



## shadowpaints (Jul 27, 2010)

i went ahead and added a pic of me with both of my daughters in it too lol


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pictures both of you


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 5, 2010)

ohmt said:


> I had my pic on here and then deleted it because I get nervous that people won't take me seriously due to my age (junior in college...that's all i'll give away!). I did put it back on and i'll leave it for a little while though!
> 
> I love being able to put a face with a name-from what I've seen so far, everyone on the forum is beautiful inside AND out


I never would have guessed! You're very mature. And I as well love reading your posts. You know your stuff!


----------



## minie812 (Aug 6, 2010)

O.K. I added my pic to the profile instead of the cartoon BUT I had to have my pal in it also


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2010)

I love it


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 7, 2010)

I finally added one to my profile. Its an old picture but its me with the two loves of my life.


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2010)

Karen




That's *exactly* how I picture you in my mind's eye. Just like you were when I met you so many years ago at a VMHC show


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 7, 2010)

It's so nice to have faces to match with all the names! We just got a disc with the digital proofs from our wedding this week, so I thought adding a recent profile pic should be easy. Not so! The file size on the original was so big I had to use a compression tool, and the end result is that I look like I have one eye in the "optimized" picture. Mo looks so much better that I thought about cropping him out, but I figure it's too early in our marriage to be cutting him out of pictures.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 13, 2010)

RockRiverTiff said:


> It's so nice to have faces to match with all the names! We just got a disc with the digital proofs from our wedding this week, so I thought adding a recent profile pic should be easy. Not so! The file size on the original was so big I had to use a compression tool, and the end result is that I look like I have one eye in the "optimized" picture. Mo looks so much better that I thought about cropping him out, but I figure it's too early in our marriage to be cutting him out of pictures.



I agree...having faces to match names is fun! I took the plunge an added mine. It's the same one I use on Facebook. It's 3 yrs old but I look pretty much the same.

I'm part of the fluffy crowd too. I'm also think about food all the time. I do not enjoy cooking at all, but I have managed to find a few favorites that I enjoy.


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2010)

I love your pictures, Tiffany and Joy!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 13, 2010)

I've had mine up since the new forum came around and I had new features to play with..

Me back in the Spring at the Area II AMHR/ASPC Banquet & Meeting..."glowing"..yes it was HOT...


----------



## susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

.

Well...I can honestly say that the image on my profile is exactly what I see when I look in the mirror...

.


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2010)

Leeana, I like that picture of you





Susanne, I'm sorry


----------



## susanne (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, Jill -- but just so you know, I wasn't meaning that as an itty bitty pity party, but rather tongue-in-cheek gallows humor.

Actually, my vision is greatly improved, at least in my right eye, thanks to my recent cataract surgery. I still run over anyone on my left side -- beware if you see me in the grocery store! -- but things could be so much worse that I really can't complain. I can work on my computer and I can see my animals. Last night we camped out on the lawn and watched the Perseid meteor showers, so life is good!


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, Susanne --

No, I didn't think you were doing any pity party stuff. Still, we both know it's no fun having to have procedures done to your eyes.





You and I for sure have different perspectives on many (most?) things, but I get and appreciate your sense of humor and wit.





Jill


----------



## susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

.

You know, Jill, although we may differ enormously on some things, how different can we actually be when we both love disgusting dog stories?

I think our differences get the attention, while all the things we share get short shrift.

Thanks for your support on the eye stuff -- that truly means a lot.


----------

